# What a police state and hyperinflation could look like



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I just saw a trailer that sums it up pretty well, they need help with donations for funding because hollywood would NEVER make anything like this. Be sure to "like" this post and the vid so other will look at it and chick on the link and foward this link to others ( Gray State -- Indiegogo ) it will help them reach their goal, this could awaken lots of people if they see this movie and then do just alittle research on what if really goiong on out there. Help raise money to finish this epic film!


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow! That will be a great movie if they can make it before it happens. I am sure Alex Jones would help fund it. He may know enough people who have access to the funds that could help. I know nothing about getting a movie green lighted. I am just throwing ideas out.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

awesome.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

That would be one heck of a movie! Hopefully it would wake some folks up like when "The Day After" (80's version) and "Outbreak" 1995 came out, thats all I heard about and "what people were going to do". Too bad a lot of sheeple base their lifestyle around movies. I see it every day.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I remember 'The Day After.' I saw it when I was 7. LOL. To this day just thinking about that movie scares the heck out of me. 

This movie looks great. I think it brings about an interesting conversation. How could the people ever stand up against a corrupt police state, even with what arms are still legal? It would be difficult, if not impossible. 

Stuff like this makes me so glad to live fairly close to the Canadian border. I know several places where it's easy to accidentally cross over the line and not even realize it. That's my bugout plan. Take a nice tour of scenic Canada.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, man. They have the full movie on YouTube.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's another 80s one that scared me as a kid - Testament. This one makes the others look like a trip to Disneyland.

Ok. I'm done hijacking your thread.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I remember 'The Day After.' I saw it when I was 7. LOL. To this day just thinking about that movie scares the heck out of me.
> 
> This movie looks great. I think it brings about an interesting conversation. How could the people ever stand up against a corrupt police state, even with what arms are still legal? It would be difficult, if not impossible.
> 
> Stuff like this makes me so glad to live fairly close to the Canadian border. I know several places where it's easy to accidentally cross over the line and not even realize it. That's my bugout plan. Take a nice tour of scenic Canada.


It would be very difficult as is, but if the small arms ban passes and most of Americans are disarmed it would be impossible for a few freedom fighters to defeat a military police state with their numbers and advanced military technology. Thats why we have to fight the U.N gun ban that will be back on the table late August or September, ITS NOW OR NEVER. If this is the future there is NO place to run, we have to fight for our rights now or lose them all. Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini, Castro, Kim Jong-il all supported gun control! Free people own guns, slaves do not!


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

Tell me more about the UN small arms ban! cause uh. it's always with me...


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

StoopidIS said:


> Tell me more about the UN small arms ban! cause uh. it's always with me...


It's the same treaty used to disarm Australia, the UK and heavily control Canadian fire arms. Always meant to target terrorist buy taking our weapons so thieves can't get them from us. First make it harder to buy them, them force us to register and then look at the registration so you know where to go to confiscate them. And finally make it a federal offence to have any type of firearm. The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Amendment was not meant for hunting, target shooting, or even home defense, its primary purpose it to make it possible to fight an oppressive government. Sign the petition and vow to vote out any senator who signs the UN treaty for ratification in the United States http://www.nagr.org/UN_lp_survey2.aspx you get e-mail updates and info on gun right issues


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Sadly, this could happen. The opening "it happened while we were sleeping" is truer than we realize. So many things have changed and NO ONE is asking why and who gave this authority.

Here is a recent video that scares me.

Do we live in a Police State - YouTube


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> It's the same treaty used to disarm Australia, the UK and heavily control Canadian fire arms. Always meant to target terrorist buy taking our weapons so thieves can't get them from us. First make it harder to buy them, them force us to register and then look at the registration so you know where to go to confiscate them. And finally make it a federal offence to have any type of firearm. The 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Amendment was not meant for hunting, target shooting, or even home defense, its primary purpose it to make it possible to fight an oppressive government. Sign the petition and vow to vote out any senator who signs the UN treaty for ratification in the United States http://www.nagr.org/UN_lp_survey2.aspx you get e-mail updates and info on gun right issues


I donate a lot to the NRA because of this and other pressures


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Just to provide an update on this in my opensource looking around I came across that the Director and writer of the Gray State concept movie was found dead a couple of days ago. David Crowley, his wife and 5 year old daughter (and I believe dog) were all found by their neighbor. Currently it is listed as a "murder-suicide" and there is different sides of the story obviously being told...

Here is one news source the points to suicide and murder by David Crowley; but other stories show the fingers being pointed to a outsider murdering the family.... 
Police: No evidence of struggle in Apple Valley murder-suicide - TwinCities.com


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Co_Incindence


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> I just saw a trailer that sums it up pretty well, they need help with donations for funding because hollywood would NEVER make anything like this. Be sure to "like" this post and the vid so other will look at it and chick on the link and foward this link to others ( Gray State -- Indiegogo ) it will help them reach their goal, this could awaken lots of people if they see this movie and then do just alittle research on what if really goiong on out there. Help raise money to finish this epic film!


I sadly believe that our government is totally capable of something like this.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder when they'll make One Second After a moview?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

BTW on the OP this same trailer appeared under a different name / indigo effor over a year ago and didn't get enough to move ahead.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

And let's not forget the Poseidon Adventure.... "There's got to be a morning after"


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

It's not at all impossible for a heavily militarized country to take over it's citizens and impose this kind of regime on it. We've seen it happen in history many many times. I fear it's in the making even now and has been for over 10 years, one teaspoon at a time.

Canada rejected the UN arms treaty straight up - our congress is still for the people, not the super rich militarized industrial complex. Ya, we have some weird laws, but the only thing we really aren't allowed to have is full auto weapons and silencers. We have AK's, AR's, short barrel shot guns, pistols, everything. We have some weird things happen and there was a gun grab during a natural disaster - so we do have that corruption as well, just not everywhere, not yet. If Justin takes office we will quickly be pulled into the globalization effort and things will change very fast. I hope it is just worry, and never comes to pass. How can anyone vote for a complete reject who's stance on the deficit is that it will 'fix itself'!! ??


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

This is what I was trying to ask if something like that was possible in my "civil war" thread. It looks like a great movie.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> This is what I was trying to ask if something like that was possible in my "civil war" thread. It looks like a great movie.


More than likely will never get made with the writer and creative mind behind it being dead now...

Also in reference to _One Second After_ the rights to the movie was originally sold to Warner Brothers; but they since elapsed and are currently in negotiations with other studios to adapt to a movie. I personally hope to NOT see it as a movie; but as a mini-series as it would be to much information for ONE movie.


----------

